# Sophisticated Drink



## DPC3

I would like to expand or redefine my choice for a drink when out. I usually get a Grey Goose Cape Codder (Grey Goose Vodka, Cranberry Juice, garnished with a lime.) It strikes me that it may not be sophisticated enough to compliment my general disposition. For a short time I switched to a Grey Goose/ Grand Mariner Cosmopolitan (Grey Goose Vodka, Grand Mariner, and Cranberry Juice shaken and poured into a cocktail glass, and garnished with a lime.) I decided that I really liked that drink, but have received comments that it is a feminine drink and therefore wrong for me to be drinking. I would like to know what would be appropriate. I looked through the International Bartender Association list of approved cocktails, and I have pursued various spirit makers websites in search of what would work. I have never experimented with gin other than Bombay Sapphire in a Tom Collins, Bushmills in an Irish Coffee, a White Russian with Kahlua, and Bacardi rum in a Pina Colada, and Jose Cuervo in a Margarita. I am curious what would work for me. I was considering trying a Negroni, Martini, Manhattan, and perhaps some Bushmills by itself. What would be a good start for a sophisticated drink, or was I fine with one of the previous drinks I have used. I want to have something I can drink 3-5 of at a bar and look like someone who knows about how to select something to compliment a sophisticated gentleman. I wish I had better role models for this, but I am not sure what to do. What liquor, cocktail and brands would work. I guess I have just relied on what would taste good and work for a number of drinks in a row - I would like to do better if I could. Sophisticated Drink 
-DPC3


----------



## sowilson

Well, I'm partial to a dirty, wet, martini myself. Made with Citadelle Gin, Noilly Prat (3:1 gin:vermouth), and some juice from the olive jar (dirty), served with some of the crushed ice. Of course 3-5 of those would put me under. For a long night of drinking I like to drink scotch neat with a water back. Have the scotch when you want and the water as your main drink.


----------



## Cruiser

Please don't take this the wrong way but has it gotten to the point that what drink one orders must be of this or that level of "sophistication" to be appropriate? Please don't tell me that one should also coordinate their drink with their clothing. What's wrong with simply drinking whatever it is that you like?

One time back in 1980-81 or so I happened to find myself in the company of a very distinguished diplomat, a man who was not the least bit intimidated when rubbing shoulders with national and international leaders; however, I was a young guy (30's) who was very intimidated by him

I tried to appear worldly too by ordering a drink that I wouldn't normally have ordered. He, on the other hand, ordered a beer; Miller I believe. All I could think about as I watched him was how much I really wished I had a beer also instead of what I ordered. 

I really don't think one's choice of drink says much about their level of sophistication. I suspect that most confident, successful men order what they actually want to drink, not what they think will appear "sophisticated" to those around them. All I know is that I wish I had been sophisticated enough to order the beer that I really wanted that night. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## smujd

Cruiser said:


> Please don't tell me that one should also coordinate their drink with their clothing.


Scotch goes with everything. :devil:


----------



## Cruiser

smujd said:


> Scotch goes with everything.


Yes, and so does Bourbon provided that neither is ruined by adding stuff to them. All one really needs is a glass.

Speaking of Scotch, I love routine in which the Ron White (a noted Scotch drinker) talks about there being a commercial product designed specifically to protect his furniture from the effects of his drinking, appropriately called Scotchguard. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## eagle2250

^^From what I've heard in the past week or so, beer can be pretty sophisticated...appropriate for a summer, out-of-doors White house reception! How much more formal than that does it get?


----------



## TMMKC

smujd said:


> Scotch goes with everything.


^+1

A Tanquerey gimlet is a good choice too.


----------



## NYtrad

A G&T garnished with a lime can go a long way, especially during the warmer months.

If you are not a fan of Tonic, you can always substitute club soda.


----------



## jpeirpont

First, get rid of the vodka.


----------



## JerseyJohn

If you like whiskey and you're looking for something unusual but classic, try an Old Fashioned. It has the advantage of being a bit of an adventure each time you order it because no two people seem to agree on the exact recipe. A related drink with the addition of an anise flavored liquor like Pernod is the NOLA classic, the Sazerac. It might be hard to get in a bar outside NOLA, though. Extra tips to the bartender if he/she makes it with rye (not blended) whiskey and genuine Herbsaint® or absinthe. 

Google for recipes.


----------



## Shriver

"Sophisticated" is really a synonym for "knowledgeable" so the operative thing is to try a large number of drinks so that by dint of that experience you might learn which one is the most delicious, to you.


----------



## Preu Pummel

Cruiser said:


> Yes, and so does Bourbon provided that neither is ruined by adding stuff to them.


I love Manhattans, but I agree. Other than as a bourbon martini, I loathe ice, soda, or other stuff, in my whiskeys.


----------



## Serenus

Try a sidecar. It's a very old, traditional 1900s/1910s cocktail. Generally one uses some sort of brandy (cognac or armagnac) as a base liquor, and then mixes a smaller amount of orange liquor (grand marnier or Cointreau are possible) and finally some sort of fruit juice (lemon or lime). The sugar rim is traditional, but I find it irritating and unnecessary.

Some people use Triple Sec but I find that Grand Marnier or Cointreau are generally much better.

An interesting variation on this would be to use a German brandy such as Asbach Uralt.

Just make sure that they don't water it down with anything containing corn syrup. I'd just pour it out if the do.


----------



## sclemmons

Firefly sweet tea vodka.


----------



## Coleman

NYtrad said:


> A G&T garnished with a lime can go a long way, especially during the warmer months.
> 
> If you are not a fan of Tonic, you can always substitute club soda.


+1 for G&Ts.


----------



## SeptemberSun

Great summer drink: Negroni

shot of gin, shot of sweet vermouth, shot of red campari. add ice and orange slice.


----------



## sowilson

Coleman said:


> +1 for G&Ts.


Even better is Sid (Siddiqi) and Tonic. Nothing better than a shot or two of 5th run Sid in a tall glass of tonic.


----------



## Pentheos

In order to find your sophisticated drink, you need to become a sophisticated drinker -- and it doesn't sound like you are one.

You need to spend some quality time at your local bar sampling different alcohols in different permutations. Let's say each of the basic alcohols (brandy, gin, vodka, tequila, whiskey [bourbon, whiskey, scotch], and rum) has 5-10 basic drinks made from it. That's a few weeks' worth of drinking just to try each one (or, in my house, a "good evening").

Moreover, why should you have only one sophisticated drink? Nothing tastes better than a gin and tonic on a hot summer's night. But is that really what you want to have on Christmas Eve?

Get to work.

Another piece of advice: try a Rusty Nail. It isn't too recherche, but many experience drinkers have never encountered one. To me, it says, "I've moved past scotch."


----------



## MarkfromMD

scotch or a beer that is actually good. who REALLY wants to drink miller? get to know the local or regional microbrews and you will be able to order beer without feeling like a frat boy.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Pentheos said:


> Another piece of advice: try a Rusty Nail. It isn't too recherche, but many experience drinkers have never encountered one. To me, it says, "I've moved past scotch."


YES!!

My fall/winter go to cocktail!!

In summer it's vodka tonic w/lemon.


----------



## Srynerson

I've never had it, but it seems to me that the "Alfonso" cocktail should be on any list of "sophisticated" drinks since it was developed for King Alfonso XIII of the Spain, reputedly history's greatest connoisseur of mixed drinks:

Mix a sugar cube, a dash Peychaud's bitters and 20ml Dubonnet in a champagne flute. Top with cold champagne and garnish with a lemon twist.


----------



## Herrsuit

My favorite is Mexican Coffee. It's Coffee with Tequila and a teaspoon of sugar. It tastes much better than it sounds.


----------



## Srynerson

Herrsuit said:


> My favorite is Mexican Coffee. It's Coffee with Tequila and a teaspoon of sugar. It tastes much better than it sounds.


What ratio of coffee to tequila?


----------



## WindsorNot

Manhattan, definitely. Of course you can't go wrong with a southside cocktail during the warmer months. Or anything with gin.


----------



## turban1

*tio pepe*

does anyone else take a dry sherry before dinner, or am i too old fashioned?


----------



## Drogue

What flavours do you like?

One thing that worries me about your post is that most traditional cocktails are very alcoholic, often without mixers, so knocking back 3-5 would make most people pretty drunk. The typical martinis, manhattans, gimlets, etc. are all lovely if you like the flavour, but have very strong and distinctive flavours. Given your current choice of vodka and cranberry, I suspect these may not be to your taste. Something that is a bit softer and sweeter but still short and refined is an Old Fashioned - bourbon, sugar, a dash of bitters, optionally a hint of orange (I find a dash of Grand Marnier works very well) and, also optionally, a little soda. It's very important to use a good bourbon for this though, and my view is it doesn't work with Scotch. For a masculine, sophisticated but pleasant drink, this tends to be what I go for. Still a bit of an acquired taste though.

G&Ts or Tom Collins' work as sophisticated long drinks, though I'd argue the sophistication comes from the gin you choose. This works as a general rule too - when I was a bartender, I'd have a lot more respect for someone who orders a vodka and orange with a smooth, gentle vodka than someone who orders a martini with a boring gin.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear

It's hard to say what drinks are sophisticated, it's like asking what suit you should wear to be suave and charming. That said...

It's a matter of context. Like clothes and foods, no one thing is suitable for all climates, seasons, times of day or events.



Drogue said:


> though I'd argue the sophistication comes from the gin you choose.


Good call. G&Ts are drunk by everyone from students to the Royal Family, and are an ideal summer afternoon/evening drink. Try a range of gins to see which you like. I have to admit that while I enjoy Bombay I'm also very partial to Gordon's. Some swear by Tanqueray and Hendricks has a bit of a cult following.

Scotch is a good winter warmer. If it's a malt or a good blend have it on its own. If you want something weaker then a drop of mineral water actually brings out the flavour a little. Whisky and soda is a fine drink. I can't speak for Bourbon or Rye whiskies but I hear that there are many many fine ones.

Rum is underrated. You mentioned Barcardi -- this is why rum is underrated; it's swill. I'm a fan of neat rums so I can't speak for putting it in cocktails, but Angostura 1919 is delightful. Just to get you started on working your way through them all.

Martini is a great way to start the evening. It's simple but rugged, but no less sophisticated for it.

Bucks Fizz is a delicious breakfast cocktail and Pimms/Pimms Royale make good afternoon drinks in the summer (think picnics).

The main thing is that to be sophisticated in your drink selection you're going to have to find out what you like and be comfortable in your choices but don't make a big thing of it.


----------



## KenR

When I was a teen in the late 60's I thought my bon vivant uncle ordering a sweet and dry vermouth mixed with a twist of lime was the height of sophistication. But then again he preferred cold duck to champagne so what did I know?


----------



## diamondcut

I am still not sure if I am sold to the notion of a drink not being sophisticated enough. Why can't you simply drink what you enjoy?


----------



## EmbraBhoy

I don't know about sophisticated, but G&T before, and Single Malt after dinner has served me well now for several years.


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

*Another reason not to drink. Glad we don't.*

This started me wondering. What is the sophisticated thing for those of us who do not touch alcohol? Generally, people know who we are, and to bring us Pellegrino Water. Or whoever is 'handling' us, instructs people to do so. So, it's been years since I've had to think about it. What are 'sophisticated' teetotalers drinking, these days?

When we are prevailed upon to entertain, we have juice bar. A couple of booze-free wedding receptions, here in Madison, have featured juice bars, too. Unless you're serving wine you bought through Sotheby's, it's cheaper to serve booze. So if 'sophisticated' means 'rich', then juice bars are 'sophisticated'.

Personally, I *crave* Pellegrino _(must need those particular minerals)_, and would swill three bottles a day. But during _"The Great '79 Flood of Fashionable Northeast Jackson"_, I drank nothing but Perrier _(water supply contaminated)_, and got a Lithium imbalance. Not fun. Lesson learned. You *can* be over-mineralized.

So, if we show up at some Aspen-like resort where nobody knows us, and there is no juice bar, what is a sophisticated non-alcoholic, sugar-free, aspartame-free thing to order? What is _au-courant_?


----------



## Pentheos

Prisoner of Zendaline said:


> This started me wondering. What is the sophisticated thing for those of us who do not touch alcohol? Generally, people know who we are, and to bring us Pellegrino Water. Or whoever is 'handling' us, instructs people to do so. So, it's been years since I've had to think about it. What are 'sophisticated' teetotalers drinking, these days?
> 
> When we are prevailed upon to entertain, we have juice bar. A couple of booze-free wedding receptions, here in Madison, have featured juice bars, too. Unless you're serving wine you bought through Sotheby's, it's cheaper to serve booze. So if 'sophisticated' means 'rich', then juice bars are 'sophisticated'.
> 
> Personally, I *crave* Pellegrino _(must need those particular minerals)_, and would swill three bottles a day. But during _"The Great '79 Flood of Fashionable Northeast Jackson"_, I drank nothing but Perrier _(water supply contaminated)_, and got a Lithium imbalance. Not fun. Lesson learned. You *can* be over-mineralized.
> 
> So, if we show up at some Aspen-like resort where nobody knows us, and there is no juice bar, what is a sophisticated non-alcoholic, sugar-free, aspartame-free thing to order? What is _au-courant_?


Just thinking about this forced me to mix myself another cocktail.

You could have coffee, but I'll bet not a little bit of money that you need to know the coffee is organic, free trade, free range, vegan, and Buddhist before you'll touch it.

(A note for the drinkers: I've recently discovered Coke Zero -- it is much better than Diet Coke for mixing cocktails.)


----------



## turban1

*bourbon*



Cruiser said:


> Yes, and so does Bourbon provided that neither is ruined by adding stuff to them. All one really needs is a glass.


sissy!


----------



## harvey_birdman

The Rob Roy (scotch and sweet vermouth) has always been a favourite of mine.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

diamondcut said:


> I am still not sure if I am sold to the notion of a drink not being sophisticated enough. Why can't you simply drink what you enjoy?


I didn't know that sophistication excluded enjoyment.

When did you develope this theory??


----------



## sowilson

Prisoner of Zendaline said:


> This started me wondering. What is the sophisticated thing for those of us who do not touch alcohol? Generally, people know who we are, and to bring us Pellegrino Water. Or whoever is 'handling' us, instructs people to do so. So, it's been years since I've had to think about it. What are 'sophisticated' teetotalers drinking, these days?
> 
> When we are prevailed upon to entertain, we have juice bar. A couple of booze-free wedding receptions, here in Madison, have featured juice bars, too. Unless you're serving wine you bought through Sotheby's, it's cheaper to serve booze. So if 'sophisticated' means 'rich', then juice bars are 'sophisticated'.
> 
> Personally, I *crave* Pellegrino _(must need those particular minerals)_, and would swill three bottles a day. But during _"The Great '79 Flood of Fashionable Northeast Jackson"_, I drank nothing but Perrier _(water supply contaminated)_, and got a Lithium imbalance. Not fun. Lesson learned. You *can* be over-mineralized.
> 
> So, if we show up at some Aspen-like resort where nobody knows us, and there is no juice bar, what is a sophisticated non-alcoholic, sugar-free, aspartame-free thing to order? What is _au-courant_?


Well then, Saudi Champagne should be right up your alley. The following recipe is pretty standard, fell free to make your own substitutions.

*Drinks >> SAUDI CHAMPAIGN *​ ​*Ingredients:* 
- 1 (900 ml) bottled Apple juice- 1 (900 ml) bottled White grapes juice- 1 bottle (750ml) any sparkling spring water. I use Perrier. - One Apple. Half diced(not pealed) and other half pealed and grated.- One Orange diced.- Six Strawberries, chopped.- Juice from one large Lemon. - 10-15 Mint leaves washed thoroughly. Very finely chopped. - Ice cubes enough to keep the punch bowel chilled. Do not put any ice inside the drink.*Preparation: 
*A well known drink but my recipe slightly differs from what you get in the restaurants. This drink can be served on cocktail parties and also goes very well with special dinners. Server it with cocktail snacks or with main course at the dinner table. Remember it is a special drink so needs to be served in special Champaign glasses from your Crystal ware collection. The recipe is to make a full punch bowel enough for 12 adults. Preparation All the juices and water needs to be kept in the Refrigerator till the time required for preparation. Add Lemon juice and chopped mint leaves in a mixing bowl. Use a spoon to whisk it for like 5 minutes. Pour this mixture in the punch bowl. Add diced and grated Apple, Orange and chopped Strawberries. Pour Apple and Grapes juice. Do not open the bottle of the sparkling water till you are ready to serve. Now keep this mixture in the Refrigerator for at least two hours. The best way to serve this drink is to hold the punch bowl with Ice cubes. I do it by putting the punch in a basket that is full of Ice cubes. If this sort of arrangement is not possible for you then keep the drink and the water bottle in your freezer for at least 1 hour. Do not put ice in the drink it will ruin the flavour of the drink. At the time of serving get them out and pour the sparkling water into the already made mixture of juices, stir and serve.


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

Pentheos said:


> Just thinking about this forced me to mix myself another cocktail.
> 
> You could have coffee, but I'll bet not a little bit of money that you need to know the coffee is organic, free trade, free range, vegan, and Buddhist before you'll touch it.
> 
> (A note for the drinkers: I've recently discovered Coke Zero -- it is much better than Diet Coke for mixing cocktails.)


You really don't think I consume caffeine, do you?

Actually, I do, but only No-Doz, and occasionally, Tea. Was off caffeine totally, for 18 months, and gained too much weight. But you're right. Ordering some super-hotsy-totsy kind of Coffee would come off as 'sophisticated' in some circles.


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

sowilson said:


> Well then, Saudi Champagne should be right up your alley. The following recipe is pretty standard, fell free to make your own substitutions.
> 
> *Drinks >> SAUDI CHAMPAIGN *​ ​*Ingredients:*
> - 1 (900 ml) bottled Apple juice- 1 (900 ml) bottled White grapes juice- 1 bottle (750ml) any sparkling spring water. I use Perrier. - One Apple. Half diced(not pealed) and other half pealed and grated.- One Orange diced.- Six Strawberries, chopped.- Juice from one large Lemon. - 10-15 Mint leaves washed thoroughly. Very finely chopped. - Ice cubes enough to keep the punch bowel chilled. Do not put any ice inside the drink.*Preparation:
> *A well known drink but my recipe slightly differs from what you get in the restaurants. This drink can be served on cocktail parties and also goes very well with special dinners. Server it with cocktail snacks or with main course at the dinner table. Remember it is a special drink so needs to be served in special Champaign glasses from your Crystal ware collection. The recipe is to make a full punch bowel enough for 12 adults. Preparation All the juices and water needs to be kept in the Refrigerator till the time required for preparation. Add Lemon juice and chopped mint leaves in a mixing bowl. Use a spoon to whisk it for like 5 minutes. Pour this mixture in the punch bowl. Add diced and grated Apple, Orange and chopped Strawberries. Pour Apple and Grapes juice. Do not open the bottle of the sparkling water till you are ready to serve. Now keep this mixture in the Refrigerator for at least two hours. The best way to serve this drink is to hold the punch bowl with Ice cubes. I do it by putting the punch in a basket that is full of Ice cubes. If this sort of arrangement is not possible for you then keep the drink and the water bottle in your freezer for at least 1 hour. Do not put ice in the drink it will ruin the flavour of the drink. At the time of serving get them out and pour the sparkling water into the already made mixture of juices, stir and serve.


Capital idea! Sounds like something I'd come up with, myself. I'd substitute fresh squeezed juices, to lower the Glycemic rating. But it sounds great! Will have to re-name, considering the Xenophobia rampant around here _(a beautiful new Italian Renaissance style shopping center here was just stripped of its decorative finials, because some people thought they looked like Minarets...huge public outcry...campaign by a 'Country-Western' radio station to have them removed...petitions...)._

Thanks, again, for the recipe. Sounds perfect for a garden party/ice cream social/holiday open house...


----------



## BPH

I would argue that sophistication is not in the drink but the way that you drink it.


----------



## BPFT

Cruiser said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way but has it gotten to the point that what drink one orders must be of this or that level of "sophistication" to be appropriate? Please don't tell me that one should also coordinate their drink with their clothing. What's wrong with simply drinking whatever it is that you like?
> 
> One time back in 1980-81 or so I happened to find myself in the company of a very distinguished diplomat, a man who was not the least bit intimidated when rubbing shoulders with national and international leaders; however, I was a young guy (30's) who was very intimidated by him
> 
> I tried to appear worldly too by ordering a drink that I wouldn't normally have ordered. He, on the other hand, ordered a beer; Miller I believe. All I could think about as I watched him was how much I really wished I had a beer also instead of what I ordered.
> 
> I really don't think one's choice of drink says much about their level of sophistication. I suspect that most confident, successful men order what they actually want to drink, not what they think will appear "sophisticated" to those around them. All I know is that I wish I had been sophisticated enough to order the beer that I really wanted that night. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


I have to say I strongly agree with the quoted text.

However I recommend a Negroni (1/3 sweet vermouth, 1/3 campari, 1/3 gin with orange garnish on the rocks) or a Negroni sbagliato (wrong negroni) substituting the gin with either champagne or white wine to make it a little lighter. The gin can also be substituted with tonic to make it even lighter.


----------



## RedBluff

NYtrad said:


> A G&T garnished with a lime can go a long way, especially during the warmer months.
> 
> If you are not a fan of Tonic, you can always substitute club soda.


X2
I like Ramos Gin Fizzes too but most bartenders don't have a clue.
Ask for a Vesper next time and really watch them trip.


----------



## JerseyJohn

+1 for the Negroni - one of James Bond's favorites (in the books); but Campari isn't a flavor everyone enjoys (sweet but bitter), so try it in a bar before you invest in a bottle.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Oh for crying out loud! Is this a joke thread? Sophisticated drink ? Are you serious? Next we'll be talking about what food to order and eat to appear sophisticated....all a bit too metrosexual for my liking.

Drink what you want....no one cares! 
Ditto on the food front.

All I'll say is sophistication won't be found in the drink or the food you order! You've either got it or you ain't! :icon_smile_wink:

Is you is or is you ain't sophisticated? Well, asking and even considering an answer probably means you ain't.:icon_smile_wink:

That said, I don't think it gets any more sophisticated than confidently ordering what you usually drink. Less is more and of course KISS both apply. 
For me, the idea that the seasons should dictate what I drink is complete tosh! A whiskey and water works year round.
The occasion and the venue of course are another matter...but Less is more and of course KISS both still apply...for example I never order a pint of Guinness at the opera:icon_smile_wink: 
Primarily because they don't have it on tap! :icon_smile_wink:

PIMMS was always the open air summer drink at garden parties, fairs and the like...ahhh memories of the Chelsea Flower Show.

And an Advocaat at Christmas...went well with that third serving of mince pies and double cream. Not to mention a Sandeman white sherry...

Sorry, now I'm just rambling


----------



## DougNZ

Reviewing my drinking patterns  I think drinks can be seasonal. I drink a swag of gewurztraminer (Ormond, NZ) and reisling (Waipara, NZ) in summer but often switch to cab sauv merlot, pinot noir or syrah (all Hawkes Bay, NZ) in winter. Maybe it's because the bigger wines suit winter, or maybe it is because I am eating a lot more 'heartier' food in winter and lighter, fresher food in summer. I also like a good port in winter and a dessert wine in summer in the late evenings. Pimms is my favourite summer mix and I drink cider in the warmer months. Yes, on balance, my drinking is seasonally driven.

BTW, Ormonde, do I drink wine because I am sophisticated or am I sophisticated because I drink wine? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## WindsorNot

Weather turning Spring-like and all, you can't go wrong with a) Sangria, b) Pimm's Cup, c) Southside, or the new favorite d) Domaine de Canton. Try this stuff for a change of pace. It's cognac and ginger and quite delightful.


----------



## Casual_yet_trying

Drinking is not a spectator sport. What other people think about your choice of drink is not relevant. What defines a sophisticated drinker from non sophisticated is how one handles the alcohol. I don't care if your cocktails cost 50 dollars per drink, if you're stumbling around and making an ass out yourself, you have no claims to being sophisticated.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Casual_yet_trying said:


> Drinking is not a spectator sport. What other people think about your choice of drink is not relevant. What defines a sophisticated drinker from non sophisticated is how one handles the alcohol. I don't care if your cocktails cost 50 dollars per drink, if you're stumbling around and making an ass out yourself, you have no claims to being sophisticated.


Well said, spot on!


----------



## Srynerson

WindsorNot said:


> Weather turning Spring-like and all, you can't go wrong with a) Sangria, b) Pimm's Cup, c) Southside, or the new favorite d) Domaine de Canton. Try this stuff for a change of pace. It's cognac and ginger and quite delightful.


Really? I can't stand Domaine de Canton. Tastes more like anise than ginger to me. Joseph Cartron has a much crisper ginger flavor for my money








.


----------

